# www.twisttheweb.com



## Luis (May 30, 2011)

Twisttheweb.com is a free site for playing and competing online with others on your favorite puzzles *in real time* thru the internet. 

I’ve tried to keep it simple and straight-forward enough as to make unnecessary any help file. In any case, there is help available online for some topics, as the timer or how to make friends.


*Registration
*
Nothing special to say: registration is activated through your email address, the same that you can use to recover your account if login details are forgotten.


*Hall of Game*

Once you’ve registered, you will be taken to the main window: the ‘Hall of Game’. There you will find 13 ‘rooms’ where any of the currently available categories can be developed. Inside every room, all the games in progress will be listed (if any). Besides, you can always ‘create’ a new game within any room.


*Games
*
Games can be public or private. (Private games can be accessed only with a keyword that the host –the creator of the game- chooses and shares with certain friends.)

All the games have a time limit recommendation (from ‘all times’ to sub-X). The system doesn’t make surveillance of the participants to comply the time limit. But in any case, someone entering a game for fast cubers could find that the host (how decides when a new scramble is issued) don’t wait for him/her to complete the puzzle.

Finally, on creating a game, the ‘host’ can type in a short introductory text.


*Playing
*
The rest is easy: as people enter in a game, a new column is created with the cuber’s alias in order to show their times. A new scramble produces a new line in the table. Besides single times, 3/5 and 10/12 averages are shown for all participants. Winner times are marked red.

An important option is the ‘kibitzing’ button. Anyone inside a game that can’t or won’t compete should use the ‘kibitzing’ mode in order to let the rest of cubers know that he/she is not playing. If you are playing and temporarily can’t attend the game (a phone call or what else) you should press the ‘kibitz’ button. As soon as you are ready to play again, press the ‘play’ button.

(Forget to mention that cubers in a game can chat… what did you expect?  )


*Friends
*
At the Hall of Game there is a ‘my friends’ link available. Click it to gain access to your ‘my friends’ panel. If you don’t have friends yet, a ‘how to make friends’ link will be available. Read the help sections dealing with friendship: it’s very easy. I just add here that the purpose of making friends in TTW is simple: find quickly a game to join your friends. So, your friends in TTW shouldn’t be only your real friends or just your friends in the forum, but also anyone that you came to play with having similar times and interests.


*Some hints*

As a new site, TTW could have on its initial launch less affluence of cubers that it will have in a few months (weeks, days?  ). If you enter the hall looking for someone to cube with and there is no one cubing, the best thing you can do is creating a new game and cubing alone for a while. When you cube alone, the ‘auto’ mode is on and scrambles show up automatically. So at last, it’s like using your regular timer application or website, but while offering to others the chance to join your game.

Last but not least: be polite. Don’t abuse of private games. If you have to join a game of faster cubers, ask them if they don’t mind. If a slower cuber joins your game, try to wait a little for him to finish his puzzle.

. . .​
I had a lot of fun making this website, and now hope to have lot of fun playing in it with all you. I have hundreds of ideas in my mind concerning improvements and new features. Hopefully I will have the time and energy to implement most of them.

It’s all. Hope you like it.

P.S.: I’ve subscribed this thread in order to answer your questions and support the web. Please feel free so submit your ideas, suggestions, problems or concerns. You can also contact me through the email account at the bottom of the home page (spiders-proof , sorry).


----------



## HelpCube (May 30, 2011)

This is amazing. Could work on the asthetics of the site, but this is great.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 30, 2011)

yay, an advertizing thread which is not spam, and actually has a good product. registered.


----------



## pistelli (May 30, 2011)

This is epic  I am surprised no one did this before.


----------



## jack3256 (May 30, 2011)

Awesome site man Love it!!!! If anyone goes on there watch out for me my username is the same as on here


----------



## Owen (May 30, 2011)

Great! I'm the 100th registered user.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 30, 2011)

This is such a good idea. Glad you went through with it. I'll be registering once I get home.


----------



## pady (May 30, 2011)

This rulz! I like this system


----------



## sa11297 (May 30, 2011)

website is awesome Luis. had fun cubing.


----------



## Kirjava (May 30, 2011)

This is like web Nibblr.


----------



## Zyrb (May 30, 2011)

Fixed.
Awesome website!


----------



## Hershey (May 30, 2011)

Cool! Now cubers can compete live.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 30, 2011)

Great tool!

Could you add a way to either disable clicking to start or to cancel a time. I've accidentally started the timer a few times while selecting the window.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 30, 2011)

Copied the registration code into the box and still cannot log in...
Will try again later this evening.

EDIT: I'm in!

You should "tab" after you copy the act. code into the box. Only then you can click to complete.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 30, 2011)

This is a really good site! Also, it will allow people to run tournaments on it live against other people.


----------



## Ranzha (May 30, 2011)

For some reason, I cannot log in.


----------



## Stefan (May 30, 2011)

Quite nice. Some suggestions:

- Make the instructions more visible
- Automatic new scramble once everybody is done, so the host doesn't need to do it


----------



## 5BLD (May 30, 2011)

It's awesome! I had some great fun playing on it- it's basically the closest I can get to a competition at the moment.


----------



## Hershey (May 30, 2011)

Could you somehow change the background/colors? Maybe even add an option to change it to a picture in our files (like Calcubetimer)?


----------



## sa11297 (May 30, 2011)

it would be cool if it kert our times in a log and/or graphed them like on cubemania


----------



## Luis (May 30, 2011)

Thanks all you guys for the support and the opinions. Plese feel free to post any ideas you could have. Any way, consider that I have a lot of plans on the site for the future and that most of improvements you could suggest are been already considered. (What doesn't mean that I wouldn't appreciate you mention them; in fact it would be something like "my vote for the most urgent improvement is for..." )

And don't forget to twist the web al least once a day!!!


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 30, 2011)

Come join our game for 3x3


----------



## Hershey (May 30, 2011)

I wish there was a way to request people to come to a certain game, Andrew Kang is in idle right now...


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I wish there was a way to request people to come to a certain game, Andrew Kang is in idle right now...


 
Why does that matter?


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I wish there was a way to request people to come to a certain game, Andrew Kang is in idle right now...


 
Yep, because Andrew Kang wants to join your game.


----------



## Hershey (May 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yep, because Andrew Kang wants to join your game.


 
Lets make a deal, from now on lets not post anything to each other?
You ignore me, I will ignore you?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 31, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Lets make a deal, from now on lets not post anything to each other?
> You ignore me, I will ignore you?


 Yep, because Andrew Kang wants to join your game.

EDIT: I registered and verified my account but it's not letting me log in. When I log in it just erases everything I typed in.


----------



## sa11297 (May 31, 2011)

how hard was it to make this site? how much time did it take? it is awesome. it makes it really easy to do avgs of 12, i never do those.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 31, 2011)

I have 2 ideas:
You add an option to make a game enabling webcams so you can see them not cheating. (anything explicit should get banned)
and
With the webcams maybe we can make a subforum making online mini-comps/tournaments.
That way you can go to a comp and not have to go anywhere.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 31, 2011)

If you do that, make it an option to disable seeing other peoples feeds. It would make older computers too laggy. (The site is laggy for me as it is)


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 31, 2011)

Can't log in.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 31, 2011)

Is there a way to vote people out? I haven't seen anything where this has been a problem, but if someone's being obnoxious it would be nice to have a way to kick them out of a game.


----------



## liljthedude (May 31, 2011)

Have the columns organize the people that are fastest from left to right. So for example the person who averages 12 is on the left and the person who averages 21 is on the right.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 31, 2011)

I love you OP


----------



## CubeLTD (May 31, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> Is there a way to vote people out? I haven't seen anything where this has been a problem, but if someone's being obnoxious it would be nice to have a way to kick them out of a game.



I just see people kinda abusing this.. Having friends or well-influence people voting someone out and pressuring you to do the same. 



liljthedude said:


> Have the columns organize the people that are fastest from left to right. So for example the person who averages 12 is on the left and the person who averages 21 is on the right.


 
I don't think that's necessary. The columns are organized from host to joining time.. So when the host leave, the 2nd oldest( can't think of a better word), becomes host, which I think seems appropriate, instead of having it organized by fastest. Also whoever is the fastest changes from time to time, so then it would be very unpractical for the columns to suddenly switch from places and places. I think it's quite easy to tell who is the 'fastest" atm by looking at the avg on top, or just simply really compare who has the most red times in their column.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 31, 2011)

Get's my seal of approval


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 31, 2011)

Its great, well done.


----------



## liljthedude (May 31, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> I don't think that's necessary. The columns are organized from host to joining time.. So when the host leave, the 2nd oldest( can't think of a better word), becomes host, which I think seems appropriate, instead of having it organized by fastest. *Also whoever is the fastest changes from time to time, so then it would be very unpractical for the columns to suddenly switch from places and places.* I think it's quite easy to tell who is the 'fastest" atm by looking at the avg on top, or just simply really compare who has the most red times in their column.


I think it would make it more competitive and fun. Perhaps another way to denote the next host?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2011)

The time requisites when you start a new game should be variable input, rather than selected from a list. Like Sub-_____ instead of Sub-10/15/20/30 etcetc. It would be easier to apply to all puzzle types and more useful IMO.


----------



## Luis (May 31, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I registered and verified my account but it's not letting me log in. When I log in it just erases everything I typed in.





ImJustANubCuber said:


> Can't log in.


Can you two be a little more specific?

I'll try to implement today the most urgent suggested changes.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 31, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> I just see people kinda abusing this.. Having friends or well-influence people voting someone out and pressuring you to do the same.


Well, you could have rooms where the host holds all power, and others where it's open public, so no one can get kicked out. He could make it so that if I create a room, and only want certain people in, I could kick other people out that I don't want, because it's my room. 





> I don't think that's necessary. The columns are organized from host to joining time.. So when the host leave, the 2nd oldest( can't think of a better word), becomes host, which I think seems appropriate, instead of having it organized by fastest.


This is easily fixed. The host can be a different color than everyone else. Doesn't matter how the column changes between the fastest people, the host will always be the different color. Who cares about people's joining times? What should matter is who the host is (if kicking is possible and he holds power) AND the solve times. By having it arranged in order of speed, it's much easier to find out how well you are doing compared to others, with a quick glance. 




> Also whoever is the fastest changes from time to time, so then it would be very unpractical for the columns to suddenly switch from places and places.


Could you explain why?




> I think it's quite easy to tell who is the 'fastest" atm by looking at the avg on top, or just simply really compare who has the most red times in their column.


 I find this is much more impractical, then having a quick glance at your positioning among everyone else, and finding out where you stand.


----------



## E3cubestore (May 31, 2011)

I can't seem to get it to work, when I join or create a game, I just get an empty purple screen.


----------



## Luis (May 31, 2011)

Weird. Maybe you were experiencing a temporary problem. Can you check again? (Check that your connection is fine too.)


----------



## CubeLTD (May 31, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Well, you could have rooms where the host holds all power, and others where it's open public, so no one can get kicked out. He could make it so that if I create a room, and only want certain people in, I could kick other people out that I don't want, because it's my room.


 

Well then the host could abuse his power. It's true you can kick people you don't want but then you could just simply made it private and only give the pass to the people you do want. IMO I like it with as simple separation of private/public rooms both with no kicking power. 



ElectricDoodie said:


> This is easily fixed. The host can be a different color than everyone else. Doesn't matter how the column changes between the fastest people, the host will always be the different color. Who cares about people's joining times? What should matter is who the host is (if kicking is possible and he holds power) AND the solve times. By having it arranged in order of speed, it's much easier to find out how well you are doing compared to others, with a quick glance.



Just as easy to look at the avg numbers on top.





ElectricDoodie said:


> Could you explain why?



Because then the columns have to literally switch places almost EVERY single round which I see can create lag and I really don't see a point of it. 



ElectricDoodie said:


> I find this is much more impractical, then having a quick glance at your positioning among everyone else, and finding out where you stand.



Or just look at the avg of top really.


-------Topic Change-----

A way to set your default start/stop will be nice..
A universal lobby chat? I think this would be nice too. Like if you see a person there. You can ask on the lobby chat hey wanna join a 2x2x2 game, etc...
Clearer Instructions Like Stefan said..


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 31, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Well then the host could abuse his power.


That's the point. If I make a room, I can kick everyone out, and abuse my power. If my room sucks, make another room, where others will be happy to join, since everyone should hate my room.





> Just as easy to look at the avg numbers on top.


Nope. That is more impractical, then having all rows ordered by fastest time. 





> Or just look at the avg of top really.


Again, that's not as easy as a quick glance to see how far to the left you are.


----------



## Me (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you post a screen capture on the main page demoing this? I hate registering for things I won't use long term.



HelpCube said:


> Could work on the asthetics of the site, but this is great.


^I agree 110% the main is pretty ambiguous and blank, not very enticing.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jun 1, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> That's the point. If I make a room, I can kick everyone out, and abuse my power. If my room sucks, make another room, where others will be happy to join, since everyone should hate my room.
> 
> Nope. That is more impractical, then having all rows ordered by fastest time.
> 
> ...


 

Impractical=/= fast. I don't find it sensible or realistic to have columns switching places every rounds when you can simply look at the number on top.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 1, 2011)

Little scramble pic would be great.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 1, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Impractical=/= fast.


This is obvious, and I've BEEN saying that.
Impractical means "not practical."
Not practical =/= fast.
Practical = fast.

It's more *practical* to glance at how close you are to the left side, to see how well you are doing among others. This is a much *faster* way to figure out your standing, then what you suggested.

What you suggested was an *impractical* way to figure out your standing, which means it's not as* fast.*







> I don't find it sensible or realistic to have columns switching places every rounds when you can simply look at the number on top.


Now, you're talking about the coding, and not about the user end of things.
Please, pick one side of the argument, so we're on the same page.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 1, 2011)

where you have the good, bad, pll skip, etc... have pop



CubeLTD said:


> A universal lobby chat? I think this would be nice too. Like if you see a person there. You can ask on the lobby chat hey wanna join a 2x2x2 game, etc...


agreed


----------



## hatter (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know how possible this would be (or if it'd be abused) but it'd be cool to have a rating system like xbox live. You can prefer or avoid players (avoided ones you can't play with).. Or just be able to rate someone. Like, if it's obvious they are cheating you can rate them and maybe after so many the get a temp ban or something. 


Also, it'd be cool to be able to choose which key starts the timer. I'm really used to space so i often don't start the timer (thoug that's an easy habit to break, I'm just being picky here)!


Overall, cool idea! Nice job!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a lot of fun on the site today.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 1, 2011)

hatter said:


> Also, it'd be cool to be able to choose which key starts the timer. I'm really used to space so i often don't start the timer (thoug that's an easy habit to break, I'm just being picky here)!


 
FYI the space bar would put a space in the chat box at the bottom


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 1, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I had a lot of fun on the site today.


 
metoo


----------



## hippofluff (Jun 1, 2011)

I am having the exact same problem as E3cubestore, whenever I try to join a gam it is just a purple screen with the text bar in the middle of it. And no it is not my connection, my connection is working fine.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 1, 2011)

Why am I just seeing this? This is awesome! Muchos Gracias!


----------



## Luis (Jun 1, 2011)

hippofluff said:


> I am having the exact same problem as E3cubestore, whenever I try to join a gam it is just a purple screen with the text bar in the middle of it. And no it is not my connection, my connection is working fine.


Screenshot & browser version, please.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, very nice. I agree that it needs some interface changes and some visual redesign, but so far I really like it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chrisalead (Jun 1, 2011)

I registered on monday, and since I was able to log once on the site. Now if I type in my log/pwd, nothing happens !


----------



## (X) (Jun 1, 2011)

Great site, here's some suggestions for further development

-The timer needs to be worked on. I can get used to pressing ctrl, but having to wait for the green ready sign is very annoying. I also have to let go of ctrl almost instant after receiving the ready signal, if not the timer starts by itself. 

-The layout showing times can be improved, when too many people joins the window gets really stretched, you could set a max limit for people in a game.


----------



## Luis (Jun 1, 2011)

Chrisalead said:


> I registered on monday, and since I was able to log once on the site. Now if I type in my log/pwd, nothing happens !


This is because your user name or password are not correct. You a have a 'forgotten' link useful for these cases.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jun 1, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> This is obvious, and I've BEEN saying that.
> Impractical means "not practical."
> Not practical =/= fast.
> Practical = fast.
> ...



I meant to write ""practical=/=fast". Looking at the avg number on top is a *sensible* way to find out how fast you are.








ElectricDoodie said:


> Now, you're talking about the coding, and not about the user end of things.
> Please, pick one side of the argument, so we're on the same page.


 
Actually, I was talked about this already. The definition of practical is "sensible or realistic" and I * DOn't* find it practical for the columns to switch places every round, potentially causing unwanted lag/delay in time when you can really, just look at the top, which is already a fast enough way.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 1, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> I meant to write ""practical=/=fast".


Yes, usually things that are practical are faster than when it's impractical. Including this case.





> Looking at the avg number on top is a *sensible* way to find out how fast you are.


Yes, but what's even more sensible, is to see your placing in the columns.





> I * DOn't* find it practical for the columns to switch places every round, potentially causing unwanted lag/delay


Again, you're talking about something different. It's more practical to just see what place you are in the columns. 
I agree that the lag/delay is unwanted, but it doesn't change the fact that looking at your column position is a faster way to determine your placing.

We're talking about 2 separate things. 
-Ease and speed of looking at column placement to determine our placing
-Lag/delay of having the columns switch





> you can really, just look at the top, which is already a fast enough way.


It's not "just look at the top." You also have to then look at everyone else's time, and compare yourself to their times, to determine your placing.
You say it's fast enough,. But, you cannot deny that a glance at your column placing wouldn't be even *faster.*


----------



## E3cubestore (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a screenshot of my problem, 
I have IE7, so that's probably the problem.

However, one of my Dad's pet peeves is that I can't download any new internet browsers:fp


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 1, 2011)

Doesn't windows force you to update IE anyway? Just get IE9 and lie about how you got it (say it was a mandatory update or something.)


----------



## E3cubestore (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, downloading it would be kind of an obvious giveaway that I hacked the admin account 

Getting him to download a new browser is easy though, just bug him to get the next browser, and 8 months later he will, right after they release 2 more! lol, that's actually how it works around here.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> one of my Dad's pet peeves is that I can't download any new internet browsers:fp


 
I totally understand him, such inability would peeve me as well.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jun 1, 2011)

While that statement might have been poorly worded, it's obvious that "Dad" and "I" are seperate entities, because it makes absolutely no sense to switch from 3rd person in my perspective, to first person in his perspective, in the middle of my sentence.

The fact of that matter is, he won't let me modify, add, or remove programs on the computer. Plus he's not one of those stupid people that tell their kids not to do something, but aren't stupid enough to know when they do it.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> "Dad" and "I" are seperate entities



Yeah. So?



E3cubestore said:


> Plus he's not one of those stupid people that tell their kids not to do something, but aren't stupid enough to know when they do it.



Shouldn't that be _"*smart *enough to know when they do it"_?


----------



## RTh (Jun 1, 2011)

As has been said, very good idea =]


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 1, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Yes, usually things that are practical are faster than when it's impractical. Including this case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How about when luis makes the code for the columns switching it can be turned on and off. For the people who already have lagging problems, they don't have to deal with the extra lag. The for the people who want the feature, can turn it on.
The only problem is deciding the host which I think should stay the way that it is. 

If you don't mind me asking, *Luis*, what is your opinion on this topic?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 1, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> How about when luis makes the code for the columns switching it can be turned on and off. For the people who already have lagging problems, they don't have to deal with the extra lag. The for the people who want the feature, can turn it on.


Yes, this is actually a perfect compromise! Very good.




> The only problem is deciding the host which I think should stay the way that it is.


Me too. I really like the way the host is decided right now.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 1, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Yes, this is actually a perfect compromise! Very good.


 
Thanks, I've been thinking outside of the box recently, because of an email my friend sent me.


----------



## Luis (Jun 1, 2011)

E3cubestore, I've been debugging the problem for a while (can reproduce it in an IE7 here) and is the tipical thing that shouldn't fail... but it does. I can't spend much time on this right now, so, my recommendation for you is upgrading. In any other case, you will have to wait, ok? 



Jaysammey777 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, *Luis*, what is your opinion on this topic?


Luis doesn't have an opinion... Luis have lot of work to do! 

No, seriously: I see the columns fine as they are.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 1, 2011)

I just wanted to mention that the scramble algorithms tend to give easy solves.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2011)

Luis said:


> E3cubestore, I've been debugging the problem for a while (can reproduce it in an IE7 here) and is the tipical thing that shouldn't fail... but it does.


 
Your site might be forcing it into quirks mode:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quirks_mode#Comparison_of_document_types

You have:
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
This triggers quirks mode:
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a really nice idea!
I did this for half an hour and it worked great, it's real fun to do.
It definately deserves a graphical update


----------



## hippofluff (Jun 1, 2011)

Luis said:


> Screenshot & browser version, please.



brower internet explorer 7 (I hope that's what you wanted)

and i am unable to get my picture tagged to a URL, I am not very tech savvy


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2011)

hippofluff said:


> and i am unable to get my picture tagged to a URL, I am not very tech savvy


 
Try http://tinypic.com/ where you can upload it and then get forum code to copy and paste here.


----------



## hippofluff (Jun 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Try http://tinypic.com/ where you can upload it and then get forum code to copy and paste here.


 
Thank you, here it is: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=syblh0&s=7


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 1, 2011)

hippofluff said:


> brower internet explorer 7 (I hope that's what you wanted)
> 
> and i am unable to get my picture tagged to a URL, I am not very tech savvy



IE7? That's your problem. You're the third person to ask why it's not working with IE7. Upgrade to IE8 or IE9, or switch to Chrome or Safari.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been waiting for something like this, and having just gotten a PB avg12 and avg100 on this site, I must say I like it :tu

tbh the thing I like best is that because I have to wait for people that are a bit slower, my hands don't wear out as fast. When I do alone solves on qqtimer, I rush from solve to solve too quickly and my turning speed starts to suffer slightly


----------



## Stefan (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Upgrade to IE8 or IE9, or switch to Chrome or Safari.


 
Firefox hater?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 2, 2011)

I experienced a weird problem on ttw whilst racing in the OH room. The timer kept stopping itself before it reached 10 secs on avg. I didn't get this problem earlier today or yesterday in 333 or mega. I'm using google chrome btw. Did anyone else get this weird problem?

EDIT: But when I switched to firefox, the problem went away.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Firefox hater?



No; I just don't have Firefox or know of anyone using it successfully with the site.



Robert-Y said:


> I experienced a weird problem on ttw whilst racing in the OH room. The timer kept stopping itself before it reached 10 secs on avg. I didn't get this problem earlier today or yesterday in 333 or mega. I'm using google chrome btw. Did anyone else get this weird problem?
> 
> EDIT: But when I switched to firefox, the problem went away.


 
I have Chrome, and I haven't had any problems, so it's probably not the browser...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I have Chrome, and I haven't had any problems, so it's probably not the browser...


 
>Have problem with site.
>Change browser.
>Problem solved.

Yeah probably not the browser, you're right.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 2, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> >Have problem with site.
> >Change browser.
> >Problem solved.
> 
> Yeah probably not the browser, you're right.


 
Note: probably.
Multiple people have Chrome, and Robert-Y is the only one with problems. My answer was justified.


----------



## Luis (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I just wanted to mention that the scramble algorithms tend to give easy solves.


All puzzles? x2 and pyra maybe (currently are not showing random positions) but the scrambles for the rest meet the WCA regulations (as far as I know).



Stefan said:


> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">


Tested. Is not that. Back to it asap. Affected people are advised to upgrade to any modern browser version.


----------



## Me (Jun 2, 2011)

Luis said:


> Affected people are advised to upgrade to any modern browser version.



That means you! all you IE6-8, FF1, and Netscape users!


----------



## Luis (Jun 2, 2011)

Uploaded a new release. New things it does:

The help button is always close at hand. The help page includes more topics.
When the last active player submits its time, a new scramble is automatically uploaded
A click at the chat box doesn't start the timer unless you're using a handheld device
All these changes should be automatically in your browser by just logging in. If you suspects your browser is using the cache, press F5 (refresh) anywhere in TTW. (This logs you out, if you are in.)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 2, 2011)

I just tried the OH room again today in chrome and it seems fine now, the timer doesn't stop itself.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome thing, it is!

My two cents:
- You can dual-login from multiple clients with the same account.
- Is there a way to detect mobile phones? Everything works fine on my Android, except for the timer (due to the lack of control-keys). Offering a different timer input for phone users would be great!


----------



## Luis (Jun 2, 2011)

For phone and tablets, you can click the chat box (the big yellow one) to start and stop the timer.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jun 2, 2011)

Works like a charm!
I would love to have an option to see the last scramble (other users confirmed that as well). Also, the SD for each user in the top row would be nice. I added that with a script on my local machine, in case you want to keep work to a minimum


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Works perfectly on my Android device!


----------



## Benyó (Jun 2, 2011)

nice idea but needs some corrections:
- i don't like the huge pause before the solve
- the option of adding the times manually would be cool


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jun 2, 2011)

I have the same opinion as Benyó.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not sure how to write this, so I just try!

Under "Edit details" could there be your current ao12 for the puzzles you own? Like 2x2x2ao12=9.87 , Pyraminxao12=15.67 and when you hover the mouse over "Idle players" those stats would show, so you could see what you are up against. I guess this would work better if there was a chat function.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 2, 2011)

Benyó said:


> nice idea but needs some corrections:
> - i don't like the huge pause before the solve
> - *Stackmat support* would be cool



Better??


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jun 2, 2011)

Schmidt: not for those who use the old StackMat version.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 2, 2011)

Both then??


----------



## Olji (Jun 2, 2011)

the old stackmats dont have a port to connect into a computer, therefore making it quite hard to support them on the website


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

What do you think I should pick? CCT OR THIS???


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 2, 2011)

This, because it's multi-player.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

> What do you think I should pick? CCT OR THIS???


Why don't you just use both. This is really fun and we can race.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

So bill how do we race, because do we have to communicate somehow?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

> So bill how do we race, because do we have to communicate somehow?


Get on right now, and if one of us is in a game then the other can just join.


----------



## Luis (Jun 3, 2011)

A new feature: when playing you can see what other games are in progress. Updates every minute (approx.). Omits private games.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 3, 2011)

Something's wrong with the mega room


----------



## clincr (Jun 3, 2011)

What does 'idle cubers' mean? I'm probably being stupid


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 3, 2011)

clincr said:


> What does 'idle cubers' mean? I'm probably being stupid


I believe it's people who aren't in a room. They're just sitting at the main page.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 3, 2011)

clincr said:


> What does 'idle cubers' mean? I'm probably being stupid


 
They're not in any particular room; they're in the "Hall of Game".


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 3, 2011)

iPhone/Android app next???


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> iPhone/Android app next???


 
An app isn't needed, it works on mobile phones.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 4, 2011)

How? Ive tried, and I cant get the timer to work.


----------



## Luis (Jun 4, 2011)

In handhelds, you have to start and stop the timer clicking the yellow chat box. (When scramble is on screen, not before.)


----------



## Tommy34 (Jun 4, 2011)

This made me realize how bad i really am =( haha but still AWESOME!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Luis, cool site, but it definitely needs moderators. I just had an experience with someone who decided that they would join the sub 15 3x3 group when they averaged 50 seconds. Said person also decided to switch to magic solves in the middle of a 3x3 game. I attempted to reason with said person, but he/she told me they "didn't give a crap". Not only was this person cheating, but using rude language as well. 

To crack down on this in the future, moderators and some form of banning (similar to this site's) would definitely help in my opinion. I, for one, would be very much willing to moderate.


----------



## Drake (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah if you need a moderator i would be ready me to, im already 1 at cubedepot, admin at icubemart and admin at cubing world.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Hey Luis, cool site, but it definitely needs moderators. I just had an experience with someone who decided that they would join the sub 15 3x3 group when they averaged 50 seconds. Said person also decided to switch to magic solves in the middle of a 3x3 game. I attempted to reason with said person, but he/she told me they "didn't give a crap". Not only was this person cheating, but using rude language as well.
> 
> To crack down on this in the future, moderators and some form of banning (similar to this site's) would definitely help in my opinion. I, for one, would be very much willing to moderate.


 
If he does wish to have moderators then he will also have to make rules, i.e. no profanity. and they should be stated somewhere, otherwise moderators wouldn't know exactly what to do.

also I agree with whoever said it: there should be a main chat for the hall of game main room.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Hey Luis, cool site, but it definitely needs moderators. I just had an experience with someone who decided that they would join the sub 15 3x3 group when they averaged 50 seconds. Said person also decided to switch to magic solves in the middle of a 3x3 game.


 I don't think moderators are necessary, but instead, use what others and I have suggested: The host should be able to kick people out of the room. Or at least have a "Majority Rules" thing, where if over 50% of the room want to kick someone out, they can.

About the guy being sup-50, in a sub-15 room, can't you just issue a scramble while he's still solving? This completely messes him up, and causes him to continually miss rounds.

When he switched to Magic solves, then that's another problem that can only be solved by kicking him out.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Jun 6, 2011)

@Luis: Maybe you could make small banners that indicate the current number of online players on TTW that we can use in other cubing sites? maybe that could encourage cubers to join in. just an advertisement idea


----------



## Luis (Jun 6, 2011)

First, sorry to hear that some users are spoiling the fun to others in TTW. Definitely I will have to do something with that.

I can see too many 'all times' games open. If two or more fast cubers join in an 'all times' game, they should feel free to open a time limited game. And of course, hosts must wait for those meeting the time requirements, but not for the rest.

I keep on reading this thread, so don't hesitate in posting any concern you have. 

Last, I noticed that some users of other forums (especially if they don't speak English in their countries) don't know what to do to ask for enhancements or where to post their questions. If anyone with access to one of those forums could add a link here (besides a link to TTW), I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Luis (Jun 6, 2011)

First, sorry to hear that some users are spoiling the fun to others in TTW. Definitely I will have to do something with that.

I can see too many 'all times' games open. If two or more fast cubers join in an 'all times' game, they should feel free to open a game with time limit. And of course, hosts must wait for those meeting the time requirements, but not for the rest.

I keep on reading this thread, so don't hesitate in posting any concern you have. 

Last, I noticed that some users of other forums (especially if they don't speak English in their countries) don't know what to do to ask for enhancements or where to post their questions. If anyone with access to one of those forums could add a link pointing here (besides a link to TTW), I would really appreciate it.

I added two minor changes: fixed the problem reported by Robert, and lowered the activation time for the timer from 1.5 to 1.0 secs.


----------



## professoralpha7 (Jun 7, 2011)

It has to have a larger user base for it to be very useful but it has huge potential


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 7, 2011)

Just a suggestion: Would it be possible to make something like this:

[Welcome!]
[New scramble!]

[Previous scramble was: U' R' F R2 F R U' R' F U']
[New scramble!]

[Previous scramble was: R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R']
[New scramble!]


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 7, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I don't think moderators are necessary, but instead, use what others and I have suggested: The host should be able to kick people out of the room. Or at least have a "Majority Rules" thing, where if over 50% of the room want to kick someone out, they can.


Honestly, I have to disagree. Allowing people to kick someone out of the room themselves will only create more problems. What if the the host decides to be a jerk and the other people just go along with it?



> About the guy being sup-50, in a sub-15 room, can't you just issue a scramble while he's still solving? This completely messes him up, and causes him to continually miss rounds.


I foremost assumed that he was making a mistake, and didn't want to be rude about it. I tried to explain it to him at first, but once that didn't work, I probably should have done what you suggested.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 8, 2011)

can you add a function that can count averages?


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 8, 2011)

Fire Cuber said:


> can you add a function that can count averages?


 I agree. Being able to record times/scrambles and calculate averages would be a plus.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

iSpinz said:


> I agree. Being able to record times/scrambles and calculate averages would be a plus.


 
This would be nice. As it is, I leave qqtimer open in another window and input the times into it so I can have overall average recorded, along with best avg5/avg12


----------



## hatter (Jun 8, 2011)

It'd be cool if each player's profile showed their best time and average time (or something like that).

Maybe this could even help prevent people being sup 50 in sub 15. (for instance, if your average is 53, you couldn't join a 15 sec one).


Also, on the iPad when playing.. after each solve, it opens up the keyboard. This isn't really a problem, but I thought I'd let you know (in case someone else thinks its a problem?)


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 8, 2011)

You need better servers. At the live competitions, there is a TON of lag in the chat box. Maybe add a donate button to the site to get people to help you out?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2011)

As a few others have said, it would be nice to have the option to save the whole session (with corresponding relative statistics) to your profile, and maybe eventually be able to organize and view progress as well. Of course, this isn't some necessary or pressing addition, but it would definitely add to the site. Thanks for all the work you put into it!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, a chat with Waffo was quite amusing and fun.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jun 9, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yeah. So?
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't that be _"*smart *enough to know when they do it"_?


 
Sorry for my incohesive posting, but does this really matter so much to you Stefan?


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 9, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> As a few others have said, it would be nice to have the option to save the whole session (with corresponding relative statistics) to your profile, and maybe eventually be able to organize and view progress as well. Of course, this isn't some necessary or pressing addition, but it would definitely add to the site. Thanks for all the work you put into it!


 yeah this would be cool, something like what cubemania does. If you dont know, cubemania puts averages on a graph and has multiple graphs for different puzzles. You can search other users and see their times.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been said but I believe there needs to be a way to forcedly change the host. The reason being that I have been in a few rooms where there was an idle cuber, and the host was just hitting the new scramble button once everyone but the idle cuber was done, but then the host would leave/kibitz and the idle cuber would become host, so everyone else in the room had to change rooms because no new scramble would come up.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 9, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> I'm not sure if this has been said but I believe there needs to be a way to forcedly change the host. The reason being that I have been in a few rooms where there was an idle cuber, and the host was just hitting the new scramble button once everyone but the idle cuber was done, but then the host would leave/kibitz and the idle cuber would become host, so everyone else in the room had to change rooms because no new scramble would come up.


 
It'd be easier to just "kick" the person as others have said


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 9, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> It'd be easier to just "kick" the person as others have said


 
yeah, but if people are allowed to be kicked, then someone could be kicked just because some people in the room don't like them. If you can just change the host then the worst that can happen is that one person isn't able to be host.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 9, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> yeah, but if people are allowed to be kicked, then someone could be kicked just because some people in the room don't like them. If you can just change the host then the worst that can happen is that one person isn't able to be host.


 
the same thing can go wrong:
for one: who will appoint the host if the host is absent? If you say same thing along the lines of "there should be a button that says Be the host" and is avaliable to all in the room. then that would be even worse from jerks abusing it.
second: if the way to appoint a new host is different maybe there is some considering.
third: if a person is disliked it is for a reason and they can definitively be kicked for it if the majority rules.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 9, 2011)

Very cool site. I registered, same name as on here  pretty awesome


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 9, 2011)

needs a /stats function, it sucks not knowing what your best averages were, or your average of 25/50/100/anything other than 5/12


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 9, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> the same thing can go wrong:
> for one: who will appoint the host if the host is absent? If you say same thing along the lines of "there should be a button that says Be the host" and is avaliable to all in the room. then that would be even worse from jerks abusing it.
> second: if the way to appoint a new host is different maybe there is some considering.



The host doesn't need to be appointed, the next person in line to become host will become host. What I was thinking is if, after a period of inactivity by the host, (say five minutes) a message will appear to all other playing members in the room "The host has been inactive for five minutes, would you like to change the host?" Then if a majority of the active cubers vote yes then the next person in line to become host will become host.



Jaysammey777 said:


> third: if a person is disliked it is for a reason and they can definitively be kicked for it if the majority rules.



Although I agree that a person could be disliked for a reason, I feel the power to kick could abused. Take for example the live competition that was held last Saturday. If for some reason a group of people were upset or had a grudge against someone trying to participate within the contest, they could just kick them out of the room and that person would be unable to participate.


----------



## Luis (Jun 9, 2011)

A few lines to let you know (again  ) that I read this thread on a daily basis. I'm presently working in one of the most anticipated features, thinking about _all _you say here,... and trying to do my best. 

Don't forget twisting the web at least once a day!!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd say it's nice with a few flaws. 

At one point, being a Host, I just felt like clicking New Scramble. The other person in the room went LET ME FINISH LOL? Quite funny


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 9, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> yeah, but if people are allowed to be kicked, then *someone could be kicked just because some people in the room don't like them.* If you can just change the host then the worst that can happen is that one person isn't able to be host.


Well, if the majority of the room doesn't like someone in their room, they should be able to get rid of him. If anyone wants to go join the room of the person who got kicked, go ahead.
If I throw a party at my house, I'm the host. If someone comes to the party, and the majority of people dislike him, especially if he's being annoying, I can kick him out of my house.






dimwmuni said:


> Although I agree that a person could be disliked for a reason, I feel the power to kick could abused. Take for example the live competition that was held last Saturday. If for some reason a group of people were upset or had a grudge against someone trying to participate within the contest, they could just kick them out of the room and that person would be unable to participate.


 Well, like I've said before, the power to start a "kick" should only be given to the host. Then, everyone votes on the host's "kick," if it should happen or not. It's not like a random competitor can start a "kick" just because he doesn't like a person being faster.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 9, 2011)

@electricdoodie:
lol I just typed almost the same thing commenting on his post  giid thing I looked down before I posted. 

anyway,


dimwmuni said:


> The host doesn't need to be appointed, the next person in line to become host will become host. What I was thinking is if, after a period of inactivity by the host, (say five minutes) a message will appear to all other playing members in the room "The host has been inactive for five minutes, would you like to change the host?" Then if a majority of the active cubers vote yes then the next person in line to become host will become host.


 
It'd be a lot faster for everyone to change rooms than waiting for 5mins, and plus sometimes the users take a 5 min break of an Ao100, (I've done so twice in a private room and elsewhere).


----------



## Luis (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok. I just released one of the most demanded and anticipated features:





I also wrote a section in the help file. Please refer to it for further details.

Apart from the statistics, the new features solve the following problems:

*Blank times* (due to kibitzing) aren't included in your averages inside the statistics (still have effect in the competition).
You have access to the details of your averages by simply clicking the time. *Scrambles are included*.

You should also notice a slight improvement in the speed of the chat.

_"I cube my best at twisttheweb"_

...going for the next release!!!


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 14, 2011)

I write this 9 hours after Luis posted. Nobody has said "Thank you!!" yet??? Oh well, I guess everybody is TTWing.

Thank you, Luis.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 14, 2011)

Luis, this is really, really awesome.

The only thing that I would like to see changed atm would be the placement of "send time" and "leave." 
I accidentally double click "send time" sometimes and end up leaving by mistake. Maybe you could move them around a bit so that that is less likely to happen?

Thanks.


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 14, 2011)

This looks great Luis, Thanks!


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Well, like I've said before, the power to start a "kick" should only be given to the host. Then, everyone votes on the host's "kick," if it should happen or not. It's not like a random competitor can start a "kick" just because he doesn't like a person being faster.


 
Giving only the host the power to kick doesn't solve the problem though. If the host is the one that is idle there would be no way to remove him as host since he would be the only one able to kick anyone; consequently, everyone would have to have the power to kick or everyone would have to have the power to remove the host from his position. I would prefer the latter. 



Jaysammey777 said:


> It'd be a lot faster for everyone to change rooms than waiting for 5mins, and plus sometimes the users take a 5 min break of an Ao100, (I've done so twice in a private room and elsewhere).


The time doesn't necessarily need to be 5 minutes. The entire point is that there be a way to remove the host from being host so that the rest of the room can continue. Obviously if the entire room is taking a 5 minute break then the host would not need to be removed.

And Luis thanks for the upgrades.


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> This is like web Nibblr.


 
Yes, it is web nibblr.


----------



## matax (Jun 19, 2011)

What about adding a "Nationality" field to a player's profile? Player would choose a nationality from the select field, and there will be a little flag at his profile to indicate where he's from


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 19, 2011)

matax said:


> What about adding a "Nationality" field to a player's profile? Player would choose a nationality from the select field, and there will be a little flag at his profile to indicate where he's from



I thought about just putting " .dk " i my name ( probably " .pl " for you)


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 20, 2011)

i think there should be a chat box where the hall of game is so you can talk to other idle cubers


----------



## matax (Jun 20, 2011)

I think that would be nice but it's not necessary now. Maybe in the future. For now i reckon sorting players in columns by their results is the most needed thing.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is anyone else having log-in problems?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Is anyone else having log-in problems?


 
Nope, I've been on for awhile now and just logged off. Just logged back in to make sure, and worked fine.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 21, 2011)

How odd. I was on there earlier, but now I can't log in. I've PMed Luis; awaiting response.

EDIT: After 30 minutes, I can now get on. ?Still confused?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 21, 2011)

matax said:


> I think that would be nice but it's not necessary now. Maybe in the future. For now i reckon sorting players in columns by their results is the most needed thing.


 
Read the begining of the post to see that this is a really dumb idea in my opinion.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 21, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Read the begining of the post to see that this is a really dumb idea in my opinion.


 
Why? I think it's excellent.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Why? I think it's excellent.


 
have you read the entire thread? the disscussion of this issue starts on page 3.

And if you haven't noticed,
1. There would be pretty much a new host every round if everybody is around the same speed.
2. Like an incident A guy can do magic solves instead. Then he's host? Thats pretty dumb
3. Way to much unnecessary Lag
3. The creator of the website thinks its a bad Idea, So get over it!!!!!


----------



## matax (Jun 21, 2011)

Omg the first person in the column DON'T NEED to be the host! it would remain like it is now - the player who's playing the most time will be the host. Then the host would just have another color of nick. And 2 of your points are erased.
3. Way to much unnecessary lag? Do you have amiga or something? How could it be laggy if it's only some bytes of data to send?
Well i don't mind the creator's opinion, but i really think one should consider this, because it's only reasonable solution. The one that is up now, is not good IMO


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 24, 2011)

Is there possibly a way to implement stackmat support?


----------



## jrb (Jun 24, 2011)

Really awesome website!!


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 24, 2011)

Could you make a room next to "Clock" and just call it "Chat".

And maybe some costum macros, so when you press F1 it writes "Hello" (or whatever you edit it to be)

F2 : Oll skip 
F3 : Pll skip =)
F4 : Messed up G-Perm 
F5 : Please press "kibitz" if you are not playing.
and so on


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> And maybe some costum macros, so when you press F1 it writes "Hello" (or whatever you edit it to be)
> 
> F2 : Oll skip
> F3 : Pll skip =)
> ...


 
Is it really that hard to just type?


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 24, 2011)

There are a lot of people who just enters the room with out saying "Hello". It would be easier to just hit the F1 for a little politeness.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 24, 2011)

or type "H-E-L-L-O"


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2011)

^ that
it really doesn't take much more effort than hitting the F1 button


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 25, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Could you make a room next to "Clock" and just call it "Chat".
> 
> And maybe some costum macros, so when you press F1 it writes "Hello" (or whatever you edit it to be)
> 
> ...


 
I loled at this. You actually want macros, to type out a f***ing 5 letter word?
Lazy, much?

Seriously, there's a chat for a reason, so you can type out a few words. Creating a whole macro for it is stupid.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sometimes after doing a solve it'll have DNF as the option. I've inputted DNFs into my average because it's weird and changed the default option of submitting the time I got.


----------



## letuananh1993 (Jun 28, 2011)

great idea, had fun cubing )


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but when you submit a +2, the average you are on goes to N/A (Or something like that). I've resorted to DNFing my +2's in order to keep the average intact.


----------



## Luis (Jul 4, 2011)

I didn't see such a reaction in either of the browsers I use. Can you please report your system, browser and version?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

2 things:
1) There's a bug with the chat box. Sometimes, when you are posting something long (like scrambles, or just a long sentence), it gets cut off, or part of it just gets added to whatever was above it. It's hard to explain, but it is really annoying.
2) There should be some sort of time-out limit for people. What I mean is that if someone doesn't compete for a round or two, they should automatically be kibitzed. It doesn't kick them out, and the host doesn't have to keep pressing 'new scramble'.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> 2 things:
> 1) There's a bug with the chat box. Sometimes, when you are posting something long (like scrambles, or just a long sentence), it gets cut off, or part of it just gets added to whatever was above it. It's hard to explain, but it is really annoying.
> 2) There should be some sort of time-out limit for people. What I mean is that if someone doesn't compete for a round or two, they should automatically be kibitzed. It doesn't kick them out, and the host doesn't have to keep pressing 'new scramble'.


 1) Seen that bug. I can confirm. It seems to happen (though may be imagination) when two people type something at the exact same time. Perhaps I'm going crazy but whatever...
2) This.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1) Seen that bug. I can confirm. It seems to happen (though may be imagination) when two people type something at the exact same time. Perhaps I'm going crazy but whatever...


 
This is what it has seemed like to me too.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea the combining two posts thing is really odd.
And it seems that when typing out just an algorithm it won't post, but adding a word or two will make it show up.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 9, 2011)

ive been using the site about 4 hrs a day (its an amazing site and pretty addictive)


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 11, 2011)

can you help me? i didn't get any email after putting my information.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 11, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> can you help me? i didn't get any email after putting my information.


 
Did you enter your correct e-mail address?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> can you help me? i didn't get any email after putting my information.


 
It might have been put as spam, like me.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 11, 2011)

i have no spam folder in hotmail.com

and the address is correct.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 11, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> i have no spam folder in hotmail.com
> 
> and the address is correct.


 
There's a link given on TTW that says something about if you don't receive your activation email and to send it again - use that.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 11, 2011)

where?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

hotmail has a junk folder , check that ( it works the same as a spam folder)


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Luis (Jul 12, 2011)

A funny, small, new feature: *http://www.twisttheweb.com/getstate.php?n=XXXXX* returns a graphic showing the state (playing or not) of a cuber.

For example, inside some forums where images are allowed in signatures (not this one!  ) the following code


```
[URL="http://www.twisttheweb.com"][img]http://www.twisttheweb.com/getstate.php?n=luis[/img][/URL]
```

produces this:





Will work on embedding the cuber TTW's alias and in different sizes. Pity this is useless precisely here... 

Edit: done


----------



## danthecuber (Jul 13, 2011)

I discovered a cool hack in which uses the java print command, which lets you add things to what other people say(on the same line)


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 18, 2011)

Anthony said:


> The only thing that I would like to see changed atm would be the placement of "send time" and "leave."
> I accidentally double click "send time" sometimes and end up leaving by mistake. Maybe you could move them around a bit so that that is less likely to happen?


Good idea


----------



## umyeahhi (Aug 29, 2011)

agreed


----------



## Goosly (Aug 29, 2011)

It's easier to just hit Enter when your solve is done instead of clicking "send time"


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 29, 2011)

Got a glitch


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 30, 2011)

wish there was more people online but i registered and im figuring out how to use it


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> wish there was more people online but i registered and im figuring out how to use it


 
I guess people doesn't like it because it uses keyboard and not even with the space bar but with ctrl.... in my opinion, people would use it if somehow, you could connect the stackmat???


----------



## Vinny (Aug 30, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> I guess people doesn't like it because it uses keyboard and not even with the space bar but with ctrl.... in my opinion, people would use it if somehow, you could connect the stackmat???


 
you have to start the timer with ctrl, but you can stop it with the spacebar.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2011)

You can stop it my smashing the keyboard. Any key works to stop


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 30, 2011)

somehow add +2, DNF, etc? i had a DNF but there was no way to say it was one so my time (24 ish? got a huge pop and stopped the timer) got added to my average


----------



## Vinny (Aug 30, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> somehow add +2, DNF, etc? i had a DNF but there was no way to say it was one so my time (24 ish? got a huge pop and stopped the timer) got added to my average


 
You can do that, too. When the time shows up, there are two drop boxes. The drop box below your time is so you can say what type of solve it was (good, bad, pop, messed up, etc.), and if you click on the drop box that the time is in, if gives you the option to +2 or DNF the solve.


----------



## Luis (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I've completed the TTW cuber profile with some additional details. You will have to fulfill them the first time you login. Some of them are always shown when playing (age and country) and the rest are shown if you click the cuber's name in the results table when playing. Nobody is forced to provide that personal information, but I think it would be interesting to have such details at hand.

Hope you like the enhancement.

And don't forget to twist the web at least once a day!!!


----------



## HelpCube (Sep 7, 2011)

Luis said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've completed the TTW cuber profile with some additional details. You will have to fulfill them the first time you login. Some of them are always shown when playing (age and country) and the rest are shown if you click the cuber's name in the results table when playing. Nobody is forced to provide that personal information, but I think it would be interesting to have such details at hand.
> 
> ...


 
You should add updates that we are actually asking for, like starting the timer with the spacebar, and maybe an option to have inspection.


----------



## Luis (Sep 22, 2011)

Optional inspection countdown implemented. Audio warnings at 8 and 12 seconds with +2 and DNF penalties when the time is exceeded. Please refer the help window for further details.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 22, 2011)

does it clap when you get a certain time?.. nice updates


----------



## jaywong88 (Oct 30, 2011)

wow..nice one...i will participate if only i can solve the cube sub 20..
(",)


----------



## Luis (Nov 19, 2011)

I changed the appearance of the 'Hall of Game' (simply 'main page' now). The idea was to bring up important information (friends playing and games in progress) as well as to make it possible to create a new game directly from this page. Please, let me know what you think.


----------



## Luis (Nov 28, 2011)

A new feature was implemented to share your times in facebook. Fast and easy: when playing, click on any average time in your statistics graphic box and follow the




button.

See you in TTW!


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 28, 2011)

The site looks great! I love the audio warning thing... Just what I need.


chrissyD said:


> does it clap when you get a certain time?.. nice updates


 I'd like this to happen, if it clapped every sub-11 solve and 'aaaww' if it's sup-15. And canned laughter for every popped solve. That would just make it hilarious


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Are people going to start getting on here more often?
That would be awesome, it is fun.


----------



## Luis (Jan 31, 2013)

There is a group in FB (http://www.facebook.com/groups/299186783438331/). Join and post there every time you open a game. That'll let others join your games.


----------



## Username (Mar 17, 2013)

I just found twisttheweb  I love it!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't like that you can't open a feet game.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't like that you can't open a feet game.



+11111 WE SHOULD DO IT NOW! JUST OPEN OH GAME AND SAY IN DESCRIPTION FEET! 

why do i love feet so much?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone sub 40 want to join my game?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 3, 2013)

Bugs that I have found:

-If somebody closes their browser and doesn't actually leave the game, they stay in the game forever and never leave.(happens to quite a few leavers)
-Occasionally the timer will simply disappear, forcing someone to re-login.(happened to just about everybody I know)
-Occasionally hitting the space bar doesn't work, and someone is forced to use the enter key.(happened to Nat Baylon and myself)


----------



## Carrot (Jun 3, 2013)

good luck making him re-do the 2x2x2 scrambler, the pyraminx scrambler can't even reach all states because random moves (10 moves) god's number for pyra is 11...


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 12, 2013)

Come watch "Battle of the Ancients" Sunday July 14 at 19.00 CEST where MarcelP and I will be burning plastic at 2 TPS hopefully reaching times ~25 s.

EDIT: CEST instead of UTC


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 12, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Come watch "Battle of the Ancients" Sunday July 14 at 19.00 UCT where MarcelP and I will be burning plastic at 2 TPS hopefully reaching times ~25 s.



Worded awesomely, I will be there


----------



## Username (Jul 12, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Worded awesomely, I will be there



That's 10PM my time  I'll try to come, but won't promise anything


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 12, 2013)

Is the new time more bed-time friendly?


----------



## mande (Jul 12, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Come watch "Battle of the Ancients" Sunday July 14 at 19.00 CEST where MarcelP and I will be burning plastic at 2 TPS hopefully reaching times ~25 s.



Will the winner of the "Battle of the Ancients" "Defend" his title later, if you know what I mean? 
I'll probably be there btw


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 12, 2013)

Sure. The winner can be challenged by another 40+ years old cuber to find the "Ultimate Ruler of the Ancients". Defend your title 3 times to be named "GrandMaster". I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 12, 2013)

is this B.O.T.A instead of D.O.T.A then?

sounds cool, need to get my dad to practice now lol


----------



## Luis (Jul 12, 2013)

For the information of all those who still don't know, we have a group in facebook where all this meetings and challenges can be arranged, shared, commented and enjoied: https://www.facebook.com/groups/299186783438331/

By the way, another 40+ years old cuber here, around 25 seconds too.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't have a FB, I spend enough time here already.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 12, 2013)

How do you read the clock notation they offer?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 12, 2013)

it uses a predetermined pin sequence, a u is for a wheel next to an up pin and a d is for a down wheel. the last four letters are the final pin position.

the pins:
bottom 2 down
left 2 down
top 2 down
right 2 down
---------
UR down
UL down
DL down
DR down
-------
all up
all down


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 12, 2013)

So the pin sequence is the same every time except for the ending pin sequence? Okay, so just memorize this order of 10.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 12, 2013)

yup


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 14, 2013)

is there a way to write your times manually so a stackmat timer can be used instead?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 14, 2013)

We need a BOTSA (Battle Of The Semi-Ancients) 30+ so I can play too.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 14, 2013)

Battle of Only the Young


----------



## YddEd (Jul 16, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Battle of Only the Young


Battle of the Youngsters  (Under 16)



Schmidt said:


> is there a way to write your times manually so a stackmat timer can be used instead?


Don't think so.


----------



## Aunk (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi all, I need your help.

I have tried on numerous occasions to create an account. I have tried on different computers and internet connections. However, every time I try to register, I get a screen like this: https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1463135_628243597239873_760186538_n.jpg

I have double-checked the spelling of my email numerous times, but this happens every time.

Can someone please help me?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 5, 2013)

No seem to be on this website when ever I go on it. That's why I rarely visit it.


----------



## Luis (Dec 5, 2013)

Aunk, at the bottom of the homepage there is an email address. Write to me there providing your registration details and I will do my best in order to help you.

It's quite easy to find people there playing. And in any case, posting in the FB group can help you finding online players quickly.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 23, 2014)

I haven't been on here in a while, but this competition like site used to have a lot more people playing. Now, I barely see anyone one to cube with/against... 
I really thought it would've taken off, but it actually seems to have died...


----------



## Luis (Feb 23, 2014)

Posting in https://www.facebook.com/groups/299186783438331/ looking for cubers to play with could help.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I haven't been on here in a while, but this competition like site used to have a lot more people playing. Now, I barely see anyone one to cube with/against...
> I really thought it would've taken off, but it actually seems to have died...



That's because the scrambler sucks, it's buggy, and the creator doesn't release any updates.

I guarantee if it was basically multi-user qqtimer more people would use it.

By the way, tried MH3U/MH4?

Edit: just realized Luis is the creator. Sorry if my post came off as rude, any updates going to happen?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 23, 2014)

He estado usando mezclas de pminx para hacer skewb en ttw, pero definitivamente se debería incluir mezclas optimas para éste nuevo evento oficial..
Espero que tengamos alguna actualización próximamente..


----------



## Luis (Feb 24, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That's because the scrambler sucks, it's buggy, and the creator doesn't release any updates.
> 
> I guarantee if it was basically multi-user qqtimer more people would use it.


No offense taken. 

I disagree. The problem with TTW are not the scrambles. The scrambles are fine --there is nothing bad in finding ridiculous solves when playing online with friends. The problem is that TTW should be more social and more (much more!) complex. I can't get involved in such a project, neither I can / want afford it. (Also, why not to mention, a significant --and sad-- percentage of cubers are more concerned in getting faster than in having fun cubing. For those, TTW is not convenient: they can improve much faster cubing in loneliness.)

All in all, I want to announce that *Skewb*'s been just implemented.

Besides, *x2 and Pyra scrambles have been set 11-move long*. This way, all their permutations are now theoretically reachable... and TTW's scrambles suck a little bit less.


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

Luis said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I disagree. The problem with TTW are not the scrambles. The scrambles are fine --there is nothing bad in finding ridiculous solves when playing online with friends. The problem is that TTW should be more social and more (much more!) complex. I can't get involved in such a project, neither I can / want afford it. (Also, why not to mention, a significant --and sad-- percentage of cubers are more concerned in getting faster than in having fun cubing. For those, TTW is not convenient: they can improve much faster cubing in loneliness.)
> 
> ...



Can you implement a way of just using the space bar to start like qqtimer? I know you can do it if you hit the inspection time thing, but it's a nuisance to click that every time, especially in a fast event like 2x2. I also know you can hold control and alt or something but that makes it difficult to go back to normal timing haha.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Feb 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Can you implement a way of just using the space bar to start like qqtimer? I know you can do it if you hit the inspection time thing, but it's a nuisance to click that every time, especially in a fast event like 2x2. I also know you can hold control and alt or something but that makes it difficult to go back to normal timing haha.



I think you can press Insert to start inspection, but I am not sure if it solves your problem


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 24, 2014)

Luis said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I disagree. The problem with TTW are not the scrambles. The scrambles are fine --there is nothing bad in finding ridiculous solves when playing online with friends. The problem is that TTW should be more social and more (much more!) complex. I can't get involved in such a project, neither I can / want afford it. (Also, why not to mention, a significant --and sad-- percentage of cubers are more concerned in getting faster than in having fun cubing. For those, TTW is not convenient: they can improve much faster cubing in loneliness.)
> 
> ...



I would use TTW far more if the scrambles were not silly. Just saying.



kclejeune said:


> Can you implement a way of just using the space bar to start like qqtimer? I know you can do it if you hit the inspection time thing, but it's a nuisance to click that every time, especially in a fast event like 2x2. I also know you can hold control and alt or something but that makes it difficult to go back to normal timing haha.



(I think) the problem is that you need the spacebar to type in the chatbox.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2014)

Was in skype with a few Aussies. We were going to TTW, then remembered scrambles so instead we just copy pasted scrambles from qqtimer into skype. 

Trust me, incorporating the WCA scrambler into TTW would make a big difference.

Also, no inspection option/start with spacebar would be a minor change, but big QOL change. Just make it so clicking in the chat box disables the timer.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 25, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That's because the scrambler sucks, it's buggy, and the creator doesn't release any updates.
> 
> I guarantee if it was basically multi-user qqtimer more people would use it.



A multi-user qqtimer would probably be really fun.





> By the way, tried MH3U/MH4?


How did you know I used to be a MH addict? There is no way you remember me from posting on this site over 2 years ago... (Well, you actually could, but I'd be impressed.)

But, I did play Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, when it was Japan only on the PSP. That was the last one I played. When they released the American version, there wasn't really an incentive for me to play it all over again in English.
I am now trying to save up money to buy a WiiU, so I can play the new MH. It's sad that I haven't played it in so long, but I've been busy with school. (Just graduated and got my dream job that I specifically went to college for, so hopefully I'll have more time now. Money is way less of an issue now )


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> He estado usando mezclas de pminx para hacer skewb en ttw, pero definitivamente se debería incluir mezclas optimas para éste nuevo evento oficial..
> Espero que tengamos alguna actualización próximamente..



Off-topic: As a sophomore in Spanish 3, I'm proud of myself because I know what all of this means.

Stay in school, folks. xD


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 25, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> Off-topic: As a sophomore in Spanish 3, I'm proud of myself because I know what all of this means.
> 
> Stay in school, folks. xD



Lol. I am in Spanish 2 too. I didn't know all but I got the gist. 

On-topic: I am happy the skewb section was added.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> How did you know I used to be a MH addict? There is no way you remember me from posting on this site over 2 years ago... (Well, you actually could, but I'd be impressed.)
> 
> But, I did play Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, when it was Japan only on the PSP. That was the last one I played. When they released the American version, there wasn't really an incentive for me to play it all over again in English.
> I am now trying to save up money to buy a WiiU, so I can play the new MH. It's sad that I haven't played it in so long, but I've been busy with school. (Just graduated and got my dream job that I specifically went to college for, so hopefully I'll have more time now. Money is way less of an issue now )



Back when I started playing MH3 a few years ago, the board over at gfaqs was just FILLED with your posts. I've played MHFU, MH3 and MH3U, and I assumed you were the same guy


----------



## stormskater216 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> Off-topic: As a sophomore in Spanish 3, I'm proud of myself because I know what all of this means.
> 
> Stay in school, folks. xD



Haha, I'm a sophomore in Spanish 3 as well! I understood about 4 words.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, most of the Spanish taught in the US is based on Spaniard Spanish textbooks, leaving students very unprepared to handle encounters with Latin American or so called Hispanic people, which accounts for almost all of the Spanish speakers in the US, and perhaps even making the language more challenging to the average student..
Most of the stuff you would learn is useless/obsolete and you definitely will never even figure how to use properly if you don't communicate with a Spanish person on a regular basis, and of course you'll end up with an accent that will become a party trick amongst your Hispanic acquaintances ..


----------



## moralsh (Feb 25, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Unfortunately, most of the Spanish taught in the US is based on Spaniard Spanish textbooks, leaving students very unprepared to handle encounters with Latin American or so called Hispanic people, which accounts for almost all of the Spanish speakers in the US, and perhaps even making the language more challenging to the average student..
> Most of the stuff you would learn is useless/obsolete and you definitely will never even figure how to use properly if you don't communicate with a Spanish person on a regular basis, and of course you'll end up with an accent that will become a party trick amongst your Hispanic acquaintances ..



Come on, Latin American spanish is not that different to our own, if anything is just closer to English as it takes a lot of words from it. 

Sorry for the off-topic


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2014)

I suggest a "request to join" button for private games.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 24, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> He estado usando mezclas de pminx para hacer skewb en ttw, pero definitivamente se debería incluir mezclas optimas para éste nuevo evento oficial..
> Espero que tengamos alguna actualización próximamente..


I am in Spanish 2, this is what i can understand: ... I use mixtures of the pyraminx for doing the skewb, but definitely ... include optimal method for this new official event ...
Google translate: I've been using mixtures pminx to Skewb in ttw, but definitely should include optimal mixtures for this new official event .. 
I hope we get an update soon..
Alright, i am not too ashamed of my translation now.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the first part means "I've been using pyraminx scrambles to do skewb on TTW, but you should definitely include optimal scrambles for this new official event".


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 24, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I think the first part means "I've been using pyraminx scrambles to do skewb on TTW, but you should definitely include optimal scrambles for this new official event".


Yeah, that seems like almost exactly what he said. Google translate always screws up peoples phrases :/ The second part just means that he hopes that they update it soon.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 22, 2014)

I just discovered this site.
Is it a very active site? Do any of you go on often?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I suggest a "request to join" button for private games.



This would be awesome!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 22, 2014)

^^I go on fairly often..


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 22, 2014)

How about a chat in the main lobby?


----------



## MaxV56 (Jan 27, 2015)

This website sounds like a lot of fun. I'm trying to register but once I put in my username, password, ect, no email is being sent to me with the activation code. Has anyone else ever had this problem and does anyone know a way of fixing it?


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 27, 2015)

MaxV56 said:


> This website sounds like a lot of fun. I'm trying to register but once I put in my username, password, ect, no email is being sent to me with the activation code. Has anyone else ever had this problem and does anyone know a way of fixing it?



I would bet its in your spam folder


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone coming on? I feel like not enough people come on...


----------



## DarkCuberXX (Jan 28, 2015)

i join that website every day. more cubers should do that ;D


----------



## pdilla (Jan 28, 2015)

Registered! Let's go, kiddies!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 28, 2015)

I thought there was a problem with this website, where the scrambler only gave out easy scrambles. This caused most people to stop using it.
Did that get fixed, or am I thinking about something else?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 28, 2015)

i wouldn't use this website. 
or atleast don't count the PB you get there, the scrambles aren't optimal and are just ridiciouless!


----------



## TDM (Jan 28, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> i wouldn't use this website.
> or atleast don't count the PB you get there, *the scrambles aren't optimal* and are just ridiciouless!


Most websites/programs don't use optimal scrambles. These scrambles are just old style, not random state.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> These scrambles are just old style, not random state.



But that's pretty bad.


----------



## TDM (Jan 28, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> But that's pretty bad.


Of course.


----------



## samuelqwe (Mar 2, 2015)

I this site still being developed? If so, i have many suggestions to improve the site.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 2, 2015)

A race mode would be pretty cool.


----------



## Calode (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone know what's going on with the site right now?


----------



## Luis (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey ttwers!

I have just implemented some minor changes in TTW:


It's not HTML injectable anymore. No more stupid music when you enter the hall.
No more Java applets. The audio is again available for inspection ("eight secons", "go"). Also, you'll get rid of the annoying web browser warnings about Java security issues.
The site is now UTF8 encoded. Write in any language. But remember: English is the preferred language for everyone!


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Does anyone know how to get pb scrambles from TTW? I kinda wish I had the scramble.


----------



## Username (Sep 18, 2015)

MennoniteCuber1 said:


> Does anyone know how to get pb scrambles from TTW? I kinda wish I had the scramble.



click the time in the stat box, if it isn't your best time click where it shows your "overall" (click on the times, not the text itself)


----------



## Alexander Crush (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi All,
Just wondering if anybody does twisttheweb anymore?

Reply to this thread if anyone’s interested in doing TTW.


k bye


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi, I'm occasionally on there and my username is M Slice.


----------



## CubingRF (Jan 6, 2018)

Simply nice! Would love to hear more updates!


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 16, 2018)

Well, awesome idea, and I love it. I registered already! But, you could improve the general css of the website. Try using Materialize CSS: http://materializecss.com/. It will give your website a much better look... Just a suggestion.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Feb 18, 2019)

What happened to it?


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 18, 2019)

Yup, TTW is now down. It looks like the certificate ran out.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Feb 18, 2019)

Thats sad, I just remembered that one of my PBs is from there and it seems that it is lost now :/


----------

